
Zuckerberg’s So-Called Shift Toward Privacy - panarky
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/07/opinion/zuckerberg-privacy-facebook.html
======
panarky
"Facebook is happy to protect user data when doing so decreases the company’s
civic responsibilities — but not when it threatens advertising revenue."

"This supposed shift toward a 'privacy-focused vision' looks more to me like
shrewd competitive positioning, dressed up in privacy rhetoric."

